# The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

Non può mancare il topic dedicato a questo capolavoro!  Chi ci gioca? Consigli? Ecc.


----------



## Miro (3 Settembre 2012)

E' segnato _sull'mio taquino _[cit. tifoso ] nei giochi da prendere, attenderò la GOTY perchè non ho voglia di farmi inculare spendendo soldi per le espansioni (Fallout insegna  ).


----------



## Alfiorx (5 Settembre 2012)

Gran bel gioco!! Essendo già un fan del genere (Fallout 3 e Fallout new Vegas) nn me lo sono fatto scappare!


----------



## Brain84 (5 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> E' segnato _sull'mio taquino _[cit. tifoso ] nei giochi da prendere, attenderò la GOTY perchè non ho voglia di farmi inculare spendendo soldi per le espansioni (Fallout insegna  ).


Un pò come ho fatto io con Borderlands una settimana fa 
Ho una domanda, ma questo gioco è accessibile anche a chi non ha giocato i precedenti? Specie nella trama, intendo.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


>


L'aspettavo


----------



## Miro (5 Settembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Un pò come ho fatto io con Borderlands una settimana fa
> Ho una domanda, ma questo gioco è accessibile anche a chi non ha giocato i precedenti? Specie nella trama, intendo.



Io non ho mai giocato ad Oblivion o agli altri capitoli di Elder Scroll però ho intenzione di prenderlo E' fatto da Bethesda, la stessa di Fallout, ed in Fallout 3 c'era poco legame con i precedenti quindi spero valga la stessa cosa per Skyrim.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Un pò come ho fatto io con Borderlands una settimana fa
> Ho una domanda, ma questo gioco è accessibile anche a chi non ha giocato i precedenti? Specie nella trama, intendo.



Si è accessibile a tutti tranquillo ;-)


----------



## vota DC (5 Settembre 2012)

La serie continua a semplificarsi purtroppo. Per la trama non avrete nessun problema, con Fallout nemmeno: solo nel 2 c'era qualche luogo accessibile al primo capitolo, ma completamente cambiato.


----------



## Bawert (5 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


>



"Avevo sete mi serviva un caxxo di bicchieri. Preferei morire piuttosto che darti il mio bicchiere di *****"

"E' mio il bicchiere non l'avrete mai"


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Giugno 2013)

Qualcuno ha acquistato la legendary edition?


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (19 Giugno 2013)

Bethesda impareggiabile


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2013)




----------



## Butcher (6 Luglio 2015)

Qualcuno di voi ha finito le missioni della Confraternita Oscura? Mi sono bloccato e non so il perché!


----------



## Miro (6 Luglio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Qualcuno di voi ha finito le missioni della Confraternita Oscura? Mi sono bloccato e non so il perché!



A quale missione ti sei bloccato?


----------



## Butcher (6 Luglio 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> A quale missione ti sei bloccato?



Risolto!
In pratica tornavo da Astrid per fare rapporto e mi dice "Tu, stupido, è tua la colpa dell'assedio di Solitude blablabla" e non mi dava la missione. In pratica ho scoperto che fuori Solitude erano rimasti dei soldati imperiali vivi a combattere (pur avendo completato le missioni della Guerra Civili). Li ho ammazzati e tutto è filato liscio.
Cerco che di bug che ne sono parecchi! Non mi ha neanche dato il trofeo per aver finito la Guerra Civile, appunto (conquista Solitude o Windheld).


----------



## Renegade (7 Luglio 2015)

Senza dubbio il miglior GDR della Old Gen... Peccato sia così vasto e dispersivo. E' forse il gioco con la durata più lunga che mi sovviene al momento.
Per quanto mi riguarda sono all'inizio, appena dopo l'incontro con i Barbagrigia. Classe dell'Assassino-Mago. Non sono andato avanti più di tanto per il poco tempo, ma ho preso il famoso libro dell'Oghma Infinium potenziando al massimo le abilità. Non avrei avuto proprio il tempo di portarle tutte al massimo normalmente. Peccato altrettanto che in Skyrim non si possano fare due passi senza che arrivi il drago o i draghi di turno a romperti le scatole. E' davvero fastidioso a volte. Mi piace comunque moltissimo, un capolavoro


----------



## Morghot (7 Luglio 2015)

Io andrò controcorrente ma fatico a capire perchè sia così gasato sto titolo... anzi sì, prendendolo come semplice open world è fantastico ed immenso, ma finisce lì.

Mi spiegate cos'ha di gdr? No seriamente non ha niente di gdr, puoi fare TUTTO quello che vuoi, puoi essere un super mago, super guerriero e super assassino contemporaneamente, le scelte che fai contano meno di zero a parte 2 forse, e come ciliegina sulla torta qualunque cosa fai vieni trattato nello stesso modo dall'inizio alla fine del gioco... boh per me è allucinante, oblivion gli da centomila piste nonostante anche quello non è che sia il massimo, però almeno le scelte contano un minimo e il mondo sembra vivo e presente in quello che fai.

Spettacolare che dopo essere diventato iperarcimago supremo della gilda dei maghi tutti i membri della medesima gilda ti trattano come un barbone come la prima volta che gli hai incontrati... ma è un esempio come ce ne sono a centinaia  .

In più anche il sistema di combattimento è mediocre e ripetitivo fino alla morte, ma conta poco visto che arrivato ad un certo punto si diventa immortali e bona lì.

Sì ho un discreto odio verso skyrim, ma è più che giustificato; cioè un gioco del genere non può basarsi solo ed esclusivamente sull'open world e sull'esplorazione, non ha senso. Il resto è nullo, io ci ho giocato pure parecchio perchè amo questo tipo di giochi, ma dopo essermi reso conto dell'inutilità di qualunque mia azione, dello stesso identico atteggiamento da parte di tutti fin dal primo minuto di gioco, la progressione del personaggio tristissima che porta in ogni caso a diventare immortale dopo tot livelli... boh, skyrim c4cc4 sempre e comunque


----------



## Hellscream (7 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio il miglior GDR della Old Gen... Peccato sia così vasto e dispersivo. E' forse il gioco con la durata più lunga che mi sovviene al momento.
> Per quanto mi riguarda sono all'inizio, appena dopo l'incontro con i Barbagrigia. Classe dell'Assassino-Mago. Non sono andato avanti più di tanto per il poco tempo, ma ho preso il famoso libro dell'Oghma Infinium potenziando al massimo le abilità. Non avrei avuto proprio il tempo di portarle tutte al massimo normalmente. Peccato altrettanto che in Skyrim non si possano fare due passi senza che arrivi il drago o i draghi di turno a romperti le scatole. E' davvero fastidioso a volte. Mi piace comunque moltissimo, un capolavoro



.


----------



## vota DC (8 Luglio 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Io andrò controcorrente ma fatico a capire perchè sia così gasato sto titolo... anzi sì, prendendolo come semplice open world è fantastico ed immenso, ma finisce lì.



Aggiungi il fatto che è l'unico grande titolo che può essere "stuprato" cambiando completamente attraverso i mod. Di meglio in quel campo ha fatto Mount and Blade (che non è gdr ma un misto molto simile a Pirates) che però è un titolo poco noto.



Morghot ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate cos'ha di gdr?



Rispetto ai cartacei niente, però se lo paragoni ai vari gdr giapponesi non è che lì ci fossero chissà quali scelte.
Il sistema di progressione è un problema comune. L'ho visto svolto bene in videogiochi basati su giochi cartacei (tipo neverwinter nights e tempio elementale che sono basati su D&D) ma quando si crea un nuovo sistema tendono spesso a prendere cantonate. Con il primo Fallout il sistema SPECIAL era perfetto, già con il secondo però una schiappa diventava fortissima perché non c'era un cap dei livelli, con i Fallout tridimensionali il sistema SPECIAL non vale granché e si può diventare cecchini onniscenti. 
Tra l'altro Elder Scroll aveva pure un principio interessante: hanno pensato "eh perché sventrare mostri a suon di mazzate dovrebbe trasformarti in un arciere provetto o in un diplomatico? Facciamo che le migliorie riguardano ciò che stai facendo"....però vengono fuori risultati ridicoli, ad esempio mi ricordavo che a Morrowind invece di camminare saltellavo come un coniglio solo per aumentare il valore acrobazia così quando livellavo avevo +5 forza.
Con Dragon Age c'era un bel sistema dove era impossibile eccellere in tutto anche a livelli alti. Però era troppo severo e creare una squadra di soli tank era impossibile (soprattutto se non c'era nessun mago con attacchi su area) al punto che ogni battaglia era roba da survival horror dove dovevo dribblare il nemico e lanciare boccette d'acido.


----------



## Butcher (8 Luglio 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Io andrò controcorrente ma fatico a capire perchè sia così gasato sto titolo... anzi sì, prendendolo come semplice open world è fantastico ed immenso, ma finisce lì.
> 
> Mi spiegate cos'ha di gdr? No seriamente non ha niente di gdr, puoi fare TUTTO quello che vuoi, puoi essere un super mago, super guerriero e super assassino contemporaneamente, le scelte che fai contano meno di zero a parte 2 forse, e come ciliegina sulla torta qualunque cosa fai vieni trattato nello stesso modo dall'inizio alla fine del gioco... boh per me è allucinante, oblivion gli da centomila piste nonostante anche quello non è che sia il massimo, però almeno le scelte contano un minimo e il mondo sembra vivo e presente in quello che fai.
> 
> ...




Si, in effetti concordo con te. Le scelte che hanno praticamente impatto quasi pari a 0. Qualsiasi cosa dici il risultato è lo stesso.
Però fatico a trovare un gioco del genere migliore e sicuramente per vastità del mondo e missioni (praticamente impossibile finirle tutte tutte) è il top.


----------



## Morghot (8 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=434]vota DC[/MENTION]: concordo con la maggior parte di quello che dici, però i gdr giapponesi son troppo diversi come tipologia non li paragonerei fra di loro, infatti se ci si pensa hanno pure una sigla diversa alla fine, jrpg non solo rpg. 
Ma non parliamo di termini, generi, ecc che non mi piace, odio categorizzare tutto pure i giochi asd.

Però skyrim è indubbio che doveva avere una componente rpg importantissima invece fa schifo, è indifendibile su questo punto e fa strano visto che per molti è considerato il re degli rpg  .
Non hai nessun ruolo nel mondo che ti circonda e con gli npc che incontri, che rpg è? 
[MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION]: esatto come ho scritto considerarlo solo come open world è un gran bel gioco alla fine, anche se per i miei gusti la progressione del personaggio non mi invoglia minimamente a continuare dopo un po' e il sistema di combattimento idem mi annoia in fretta, però questi son gusti miei. Il problema è tutto il resto


----------



## Renegade (8 Luglio 2015)

Mah io l'unico difetto che trovo è l'eccessivo spazio, quindi un'esagerazione dell'open world + il fatto dei draghi. Per il resto lo considero un vero e proprio capolavoro della old gen, anche perché forse dalla sua ha la grafica e la fluidità, roba che Oblivion purtroppo non possedeva. Ai difetti ci aggiungerei l'eccessiva ripetitività; andare sempre e comunque nei Dungeon contro nemici che escono all'improvviso e con musiche di tensione e paura. Dopo un po' stanca veramente.


----------

